
Ask HN: As a developer, how can I revive engineering culture in my team? - poushkar
Long story short: due to a period of turmoil in my company, many great engineers have resigned and those who are left - are still frustrated and somehow depressed.<p>The company is getting back to a stable state but the &quot;engineering culture&quot; is gone: nobody talks about interesting problems and solutions, nobody shares knowledge nor tries to improve things around, etc. 
It&#x27;s just a pick-up-and-finish-the-ticket state now and I would really like to change it from inside as a developer.<p>Have you ever experienced something like that in your career? What did work for your team&#x2F;company to get the culture back?
======
angersock
How much of the turmoil was caused by forces outside the engineering team?
More importantly, _are they still there_?

If they are, you're screwed.

